# Priest Slaps Baby .....



## danniegirl (Jun 21, 2018)

Did yall see this

https://www.thesun.co.uk/news/6590701/priest-slaps-baby-christening-wont-stop-crying


----------



## danniegirl (Jun 21, 2018)

That old man should have been slapped right back and it took way to long for the father to grab his son.


----------



## Theresamonet (Jun 21, 2018)

The hell was that?


----------



## Theresamonet (Jun 21, 2018)

danniegirl said:


> That old man should have been slapped right back and it took way to long for the father to grab his son.



You would think the mother would have at least taken a step back after he slapped her child. Even when the father was trying to snatch him away from the deranged priest, she was still just standing there like a damned Madame Tussauds wax figure. Did she fall asleep??


----------



## Goombay_Summer (Jun 21, 2018)

Theresamonet said:


> You would think the mother would have at least taken a step back after he slapped her child. Even when the father was trying to snatch him away from the deranged priest, she was still just standing there like a damned Madame Tussauds wax figure. Did she fall asleep??



I assume that she was simultaneously in shock and denial because nobody expects their priest to   slap their baby


----------



## Anonymous1 (Jun 21, 2018)

Father  woulda caught these hands....windmill style


----------



## Goombay_Summer (Jun 21, 2018)

The priest is unapologetically old school, he believes that if children won’t stop crying he’ll give them something to cry about.


----------



## GGsKin (Jun 21, 2018)

The way the dad had to wrestle the child away though smh. Seems like the priest was drunk with power, or just drunk.


----------



## intellectualuva (Jun 21, 2018)

Why are folks hesitating to snatch that baby. I would've grabbed m child and turned my body, so he can catch this whole elbow. smh. Aint no way.


----------



## Atthatday (Jun 21, 2018)

Oh, my! Is he really a Priest?


----------



## Jasmataz (Jun 21, 2018)

Wth? Even before the slap, they shouldn't have let him grab on the baby like that. It looked like he was squeezing the child's head. 

Who knows what that nutcase does to children when no one is looking.


----------



## Shula (Jun 21, 2018)

Pharisee.


----------



## Pat Mahurr (Jun 21, 2018)

Let me see myself out.


----------



## CarefreeinChicago (Jun 21, 2018)

My sister just had her first baby 10 days ago and I would be in jail if someone touched her in this manner!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Jun 21, 2018)

I don't understand.


----------



## nysister (Jun 21, 2018)

Goombay_Summer said:


> The priest is unapologetically old school, he believes that if children won’t stop crying he’ll give them something to cry about.



That is what it seems like. He looks 90 if he's a day and while I in no way agree with what he did, it doesn't necessarily surprise me. Hence the reaction of the family. 

Child rearing and treatment has come a long way.


----------



## tru4reele (Jun 21, 2018)

Goombay_Summer said:


> The priest is unapologetically old school, he believes that if children won’t stop crying he’ll give them something to cry about.


Yeah but that applies to older children. I think he is just Old and senile.


----------



## danniegirl (Jun 21, 2018)

Jasmataz said:


> Who knows what that nutcase does to children when no one is looking.



This is what i was thinking ...i wonder about them choir boys up in his parish.....

I also thought maybe one of them is a demon the whole scene remided me of something i might have saw in supernatural


----------



## cinnespice (Jun 21, 2018)

Goombay_Summer said:


> The priest is unapologetically old school, he believes that if children won’t stop crying he’ll give them something to cry about.


That's fine. But I'm kinda hood along to match the old school ways and he woulda been slapped backed priest or not. Actually i would have grabbed my child before he laid that slap down he was man handling the baby from the beginning.


----------



## Mooney72 (Jun 21, 2018)

Video ended too soon! Daddy looks like he was getting heated. Maybe that old ba****d did catch a beatdown.


----------



## Kindheart (Jun 21, 2018)

cinnespice said:


> That's fine. But I'm kinda hood along to match the old school ways and he woulda been slapped backed priest or not. Actually i would have grabbed my child before he laid that slap down he was man handling the baby from the beginning.


Hell yeah ! For that slap he would have got stomped on


----------



## doll-baby (Jun 21, 2018)

I hope someone layed hands on that "priest".


----------



## InchHighPrivateEye (Jun 21, 2018)

My whole family would be in jail.

Tbh my husband is kind of respectability political-ish  so idk if he would have reacted immediately. But between my momma cussing me and the priest out and me windmilling/mushing and my father swinging on the priest, he would have joined in. We would all be in jail. I’m not even sure who would watch the baby because we would be in JAIL, do you hear me


----------



## naturalfinally (Jun 21, 2018)

This is the link to more of the video and it is SHOCKING!!  Yeah, that priest absolutely needed a beat down!  He would not let go of that baby and the father kept trying to take him!


----------



## 1QTPie (Jun 21, 2018)

Nope.  We would have been fighting _to the death_.


----------



## Kanky (Jun 21, 2018)

No black babies were harmed.


----------



## SoniT (Jun 21, 2018)

Oh hell no!


----------



## Ganjababy (Jun 21, 2018)

The baby saw the evil in him. I don’t understand how the mother just stood there.

He is a disguised devil. Imagine what he does behind doors if he does that in front of people.


----------



## PuddingPop (Jun 21, 2018)

If the parents can sit there and look all stupid while that man was grabbing and slapping on their child, then I can Laugh about it.
That man was deranged


----------



## frizzy (Jun 21, 2018)

He looks like he would have snapped that babies neck or smothered him if he had enough time.  Woo Lord!


----------



## CarefreeinChicago (Jun 21, 2018)

1QTPie said:


> Nope.  We would have been fighting _to the death_.[/QUOT
> 
> I don't even want to share this video it gets me to riled up


----------



## SoniT (Jun 21, 2018)

PuddingPop said:


> If the parents can sit there and look all stupid while that man was grabbing and slapping on their child, then I can Laugh about it.
> That man was deranged


Right! The parents had a delayed reaction.


----------



## BackToMyRoots (Jun 21, 2018)

We would have been fighting. 

I would have brought the wrought of the lord down on him. All up and down the church.

I don't play when it comes to my little nugget. Whew!


----------



## DST1913 (Jun 21, 2018)

Soooo this actually happened to me when I was a child with an out of control nun and let's just say the police were called to take my mother to jail.


----------



## movingforward (Jun 21, 2018)

He had that baby by the neck.  I would have slapped him for holding my child’s face like that.


----------



## Ms. Tarabotti (Jun 21, 2018)

DST1913 said:


> Soooo this actually happened to me when I was a child with an out of control nun and let's just say the police were called to take my mother to jail.



Tell us more..if you can.


----------



## Kindheart (Jun 22, 2018)

Kanky said:


> No black babies were harmed.


Oh come on that’s cold. Babies are innocent let’s not always make it about race . I feel like yall be taking it too far sometimes with this.


----------



## Theresamonet (Jun 22, 2018)

Goombay_Summer said:


> I assume that she was simultaneously in shock and denial because nobody expects their priest to slap their baby



I’ll give a pass for that initial pause they all took, but it is not okay for her to shut down like that when her child is being hurt.


----------



## PretteePlease (Jun 22, 2018)

He should have been immediately re-actively slapped the  out 

sheep sheep sheep that's why the get away with molesting kids respecting
the cloth more than you respect the kids


----------



## DST1913 (Jun 22, 2018)

Ms. Tarabotti said:


> Tell us more..if you can.


Sure...So I grew up in the day and age when catholic school nuns were allowed to hit you. Mostly it was you hold out your hands and they slap them with a ruler. But some catholic school kids in the 70s can attest to having some really mean and evil nuns in their school.   My mother was of the thought....if my child acts up in school, public, the neighborhood etc..come tell me and I will handle it. (And lawd she always came through on that promise. Lol). So I was a chatty cathy with a lot of sass and the nun got tired of my backtalk and hit me across the face and writes a note home. I give my mom the note to sign and she asks what happened.  The next morning she went to school to confront the nun. They get into it and mom hits her so hard she flew across the room. Police were called (she wasnt arrested) and I was kicked out of school that very moment.  so my mom did this and she didnt even witness the slap. All hell would have broke loose in that church if I was the kid in the video and this was done in front of her. 

The running joke in my family to this day is when she gets to heaven God is going to play back the tape of her knocking out a nun


----------



## Atthatday (Jun 22, 2018)

@DST1913: Your mom is boss! She wasn’t having it that day, or any other day!! Go Momma!! 

I stand with your Mother.


----------



## Atthatday (Jun 22, 2018)

Babies/Children can sense how people are. I, too, thought the Devil Priest Thug was trying to smother the baby, or break his neck. I’m side-eyeing the Priest Thug, too. He was too aggressive and if he does this in public, imagine what he does in private...

I think most black mothers would react faster, not to mention black fathers.


----------



## PretteePlease (Jun 22, 2018)

Kindheart said:


> Oh come on that’s cold. Babies are innocent let’s not always make it about race . I feel like yall be taking it too far sometimes with this.



it's always about race when black babies were used as alligator bait or as experiments like lab rats
nobody thought twice. it was just a slap he'll be aight  

*no black infants harmed*


----------



## Kindheart (Jun 22, 2018)

PretteePlease said:


> it's always about race when black babies were used as alligator bait or as experiments like lab rats
> nobody thought twice. it was just a slap he'll be aight
> 
> *no black infants harmed*


How does it make it better not to have empathy for other children ? Does it make us different if we think the same as them ? Callousness and lack of empathy never lead to anything positive regardless of the race of the people involved.


----------



## cinnespice (Jun 22, 2018)

@DST1913 yassssssss! your mom is gangsta
She had that anger stored up in her so the itch slap was even stronger.
But she did it for a reason, no one hurts my child or anyone close to me without repercussions.


----------



## intellectualuva (Jun 22, 2018)

Deleted. Nevermind.


----------



## oneastrocurlie (Jun 22, 2018)

Well thankfully the dad, or whomever the man was, was there. She would've that abusive old crusty bucket throw her baby across the room and still be standing there.


----------



## PretteePlease (Jun 22, 2018)

Kindheart said:


> How does it make it better not to have empathy for other children ? Does it make us different if we think the same as them ? Callousness and lack of empathy never lead to anything positive regardless of the race of the people involved.



Those same innocent children grow up to be hateful racist bigots. Closeted or outward so they get no passes. I had a one maybe
not much older than the on being baptized sitting in a grocery cart call me a N so. 

And yes we are different because the one is the oppressed and the other is the oppressor.


----------



## Kanky (Jun 22, 2018)

Kindheart said:


> Oh come on that’s cold. Babies are innocent let’s not always make it about race . I feel like yall be taking it too far sometimes with this.


These white people will be fine whether or not I get worked up on their behalf.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Jun 22, 2018)

Edit: Someone asked why some folks care whether black women's hearts feel when encountering non-black infants' pain. I tried to explain it.

I guess in summary: So white people get to mold our very souls and hearts, too? Uggh! I reject it! We don't have to become them at the heart level, I don't believe. One of my favorite things about black women is how much like God most of the ones I meet seem to be. Even in the face of it all. It's truly divine. Of corse, no one is like God. He is above all, and we're just human and all fall short. But black woman are so beautifully-hearted to me while being strategic.

-------------

Original post:

I'll share why it concerns me, though I know it might cause me to get a lot of unkind replies. I'm just answering because the topic was brought up.

I won't return to this thread because I know how people are going to start replying at me. I apologize ahead of time for bothering people. I DON'T MEAN TO. I really like everyone and believe we are free to decide how to feel, even if you don't afford me the same freedom.

I'll answer with this illustration.

My 15-year-old niece: I went on the hair site you recommended.

Me: Great! Did you get assistance?

Niece: Yes, and I learned to hate and have hearts like white people, because if I care about a white infant, I won't have enough care in my heart left over to care for a black infant. Also, the deciding factor about whether I guard my heart and have the kind of thoughts and emotions and heart that God would have me to have is whether evil-hearted people express care for black infants.

Me: What?

Niece: Yes! And when white people's heart are unmoved by pain, it's because they're evil or unloving. When I do it, it's not because I'm reacting to who they are thereby letting them design me, but because I'm being smart. God likes this--my new unmoved heart at infants' pain. Because it's not possible to multitask -- to still feel at others' pain, put my efforts though into blacks, and raise issues of injustice. I must also turn my heart off to infants' pain.

Me: Ummm . . .


----------



## intellectualuva (Jun 22, 2018)

@YvetteWithJoy

You could've answered the question without quoting me. I deleted for a reason, clearly.
Please edit your comment.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Jun 22, 2018)

I'll edit. No harm intended at all.


----------



## Ganjababy (Jun 22, 2018)

I know someone whose child got beaten by the teacher. The next day the mom (one of the most mild mannered people I know) followed her on her way home after school and whupped her behind. The school told the teacher they would not back her if she pressed charges because she was wrong to beat the boy. 





DST1913 said:


> Soooo this actually happened to me when I was a child with an out of control nun and let's just say the police were called to take my mother to jail.


----------



## Ganjababy (Jun 22, 2018)

Not sure what’s going on up in here. But Everyone is entitled to their feelings. I am shocked and sometimes disheartened by some people’s lack of empathy but I have not walked in their shoes and so I try not to judge and there is always a background story to how our opinions and feelings are shaped.

I was really disturbed by the op. I don’t care what colour that child is no child should be treated like that.


----------



## Ganjababy (Jun 22, 2018)

That video will be in cyberspace for eternity. The baby will see it one day and become traumatized again.


----------



## TrulyBlessed (Jun 22, 2018)

The priest reminds me of the old woman in the movie Drag Me to Hell who got upset with the lady for shaming her then casted a spell on her. In addition to the slap he was on his way to suffocating that poor child. He was adamant in doing something to him.


----------



## SoniT (Jun 22, 2018)

The 89 year old priest has been suspended.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...lapping-baby-baptisim-ceremony-Champeaux.html


----------



## TaraDyan (Jun 22, 2018)

SoniT said:


> The 89 year old priest has been suspended.
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...lapping-baby-baptisim-ceremony-Champeaux.html



I'm glad he was suspended, because that was egregious.  I'm pretty sure he has committed similar heinous acts against children that weren't caught on video.


----------



## cyrealla (Jun 22, 2018)

naturalfinally said:


> This is the link to more of the video and it is SHOCKING!!  Yeah, that priest absolutely needed a beat down!  He would not let go of that baby and the father kept trying to take him!



If you look closely the vid has been edited to look like the priest kept taking the baby back after father took him away. 
The footage is played backwards repeatedly


----------



## SoopremeBeing (Jun 22, 2018)

I have controversial and unpopular beliefs about religion, especially Catholicism, so I'll leave. Byeeeeeee.


----------



## Petal26 (Jun 22, 2018)

Drunk and senile.  If that was one of my nieces he would've had a broken hip at least.  The slap was the least of it.   The way he was holding on to that baby's head while the dad was pulling him could've hurt him.  The mom could've at least kicked him on the knee or something


----------



## Petal26 (Jun 22, 2018)

DST1913 said:


> Sure...So I grew up in the day and age when catholic school nuns were allowed to hit you. Mostly it was you hold out your hands and they slap them with a ruler. But some catholic school kids in the 70s can attest to having some really mean and evil nuns in their school.   My mother was of the thought....if my child acts up in school, public, the neighborhood etc..come tell me and I will handle it. (And lawd she always came through on that promise. Lol). So I was a chatty cathy with a lot of sass and the nun got tired of my backtalk and hit me across the face and writes a note home. I give my mom the note to sign and she asks what happened.  The next morning she went to school to confront the nun. They get into it and *mom hits her so hard she flew across the room.* Police were called (she wasnt arrested) and I was kicked out of school that very moment.  so my mom did this and she didnt even witness the slap. All hell would have broke loose in that church if I was the kid in the video and this was done in front of her.
> 
> The running joke in my family to this day is when she gets to heaven God is going to play back the tape of her knocking out a nun



Yesssss!!!!!  Your mom is the best!   When I was in school, the kids would tell their parents they got beat up, and their answer would be "You must have done something really bad for her to beat you up", and that was the end of it.  Your mom rules


----------



## DST1913 (Jun 22, 2018)

Petal26 said:


> Yesssss!!!!!  Your mom is the best!   When I was in school, the kids would tell their parents they got beat up, and their answer would be "You must have done something really bad for her to beat you up", and that was the end of it.  Your mom rules


Wait you mean that was the answer when the teacher beat them????


----------



## DST1913 (Jun 22, 2018)

cinnespice said:


> @DST1913 yassssssss! your mom is gangsta
> She had that anger stored up in her so the itch slap was even stronger.
> But she did it for a reason, no one hurts my child or anyone close to me without repercussions.


In this instance yup my mom was warranted but I swear I can write a book on her behavior. The stories I could tell.  She is a hilarious woman that takes NO mess from anyone. Anyone can get it any time and anywhere even to this day. I laugh now but as a kid it wasnt funny watching your mom act up in public on a regular. As soon as she asked to see a Manager in a store I would exit stage left.


----------



## Petal26 (Jun 22, 2018)

DST1913 said:


> Wait you mean that was the answer when the teacher beat them????


Yes.  My cousins and friends told me that's what their parents would say when they told them some nun hit them with the ruler.  At the most they'd ask "what did you do?"    This was in the Dom. Rep. tho, and beating up "misbehaving kids" was not considered such an offense back then.  Not sure about now.


----------



## DST1913 (Jun 22, 2018)

Petal26 said:


> Yes.  My cousins and friends told me that's what their parents would say when they told them some nun hit them with the ruler.  At the most they'd ask "what did you do?"    This was in the Dom. Rep. tho, and beating up "misbehaving kids" was not considered such an offense back then.  Not sure about now.


Yikes. Well I can say if it had been the regular ruler across the hands my mom wouldn't have cared. Back then it was really common to do and no one cared. A slap or beating is completely different but I think in the 50s or 60s teachers could spank kids over their knee


----------



## Chinagem (Jun 22, 2018)

I would have dragged that man all over that church, you hear me?


----------



## FlowerHair (Jun 23, 2018)

One hard punch to his stomach and he wouldn’t have the strength to hold on to my baby. Or a fierce stomp with my heel on his foot.


----------



## Laela (Jun 25, 2018)

That child saw the evil/darkness and wasn't having it... I think the father was shocked and that delayed his reaction but he was fuming. Priest would've gotten dropped like a hot iron, if it was my child


----------

